# After curing....



## Colfrbn2001 (Oct 22, 2006)

What's the best way to store your buds after the curing process?  Storage bags?, Tupperware container?, freezer?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 22, 2006)

NOT the freezer, I keep mine in mason jars IN THE DARK..some folks go so far as to keep their buds in a humidity controlled box designed for cigar storage. Just watch closely for mold. Sneaky stuff.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 22, 2006)

Your curing already??  My plants are about a month from harvest (Assuming the frost does not set in)
Whats a mason jar,  just glass?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 22, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> Whats a mason jar,  just glass?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

I also store in Mason jars in the dark. But I cure in the mason jars after initial drying.


----------



## skunk (Oct 22, 2006)

devilweed you must be down south growing sativas or something cause even half way up north we done had a few frostes. i myself is in my second week of curing from  partial harvestes and just about through drying the rest.


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

Y not the freezer if i may ask?  I know ppl that pack pound and pounds away in their freezer for later years. They say it keeps well?


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2006)

hey kade...freezing sure isn't the worst method of storing, (just be sure that the light goes out when the door is closed.. )
What freezing does, is removes the natural elasticity in the buds and makes the trichomes excessively brittle and easily broken off and lost. I don't think it has any serious negative effects or chemical alterations. It just isn't the "ideal" method in most opinions.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 23, 2006)

Mason jars rock. I still have buds from last year in mason jars, soft and smooth smoke a yr later!! But!! gotta be dried proper. vacuum seals itself after bout a month.  Mayo jars, peanut butter jars. Glass/tight fitting screw on lid work just fine. I pack mine pretty tight. 2-4 oz to a quart jar


----------



## dream grower (Oct 23, 2006)

Kade, Freezing creates ice chrystals in the trichs which break them down and damages them. upon thawing the damaged trichsbreak down even more (contraction/ expansion). Ok if smoked right away but wait to long...IMHO HICK?Mutt? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Ps try freezing any leafy veg and check it out


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 23, 2006)

also if you have food in your freezer,(I hope you do) the buds will take on some of the smell and flavor of whatever is in the freezer with it. Just stick with jars man. you dont want fishy buds with brittle trichs.


----------



## Colfrbn2001 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I didn't think the freezer was a good place because of the same reason dream grower stated.  If you put lettuce int he freezer, when it thaws, its just nothing like before it went in.  I'll do the mason jar tek.  Thanks again.


----------



## Da420wn (Oct 23, 2006)

How long are you drying before putting in the jars?


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm up at the 47th parallel, give or take one.  They seem to be doing fine though...  At least I hope they make it a bit longer cause they are not quite ready for harvest.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 24, 2006)

Colfrbn2001, Be absolutely sure those buds are really dry. Bud snaps when bent. sometimes fatboy buds take a long time. Keep checking the jars for moisture build up daily at first. If you smell ammonia like odor, buds are still too "wet". lay out to dry longer. A light breeze from a fan helps to get rid of moisture while drying IMHO


----------



## dream grower (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Devilweed, 47th? I'm 42nd. Igot like 4inches of snow last night. I'm wonderin how 47th is still suitable for growing. No cold? no snow? Lucky you!!


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 24, 2006)

We never get snow, just a steady stream of rain all winter.  We have actually had temps in the high 70's last week.  I guess fate is on my side.  Anyone believe in Karma?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 24, 2006)

That is definately Karma.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 24, 2006)

I Believe!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the big old fat jarswith the metal hinge and big rubber gasket on top. They hold a bunch and seal great.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup, and they're cool too!   Ppl love it when I break out the JAR!   Sheew!! not much postin goin on in the o/d section these days, is there?    we're all too couchlocked on all the good bud we grew this year, huh?


----------

